# Southwest Ohio Area Members



## Impster (Dec 28, 2015)

Hey Darkness, If I remember right your east from me, have you ever tried prospecting? You could use it (bought or homemade) for that too.


----------



## Darkness Falls (Dec 28, 2015)

Impster said:


> Hey Darkness, If I remember right your east from me, have you ever tried prospecting? You could use it (bought or homemade) for that too.




I would love to go prospecting, but I live in southern Ohio. I haven't seen that much gold around these parts.


----------



## Impster (Dec 28, 2015)

Darkness Falls said:


> Impster said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Darkness, If I remember right your east from me, have you ever tried prospecting? You could use it (bought or homemade) for that too.
> ...




Gpld has been found in Clermont county creeks and rivers. A neighbor collected 1.5 ounces last summer fro the Little Miami River. Its also been found down to the Ohio river. I was thinking that if you bought or made a sluice wouldnt hurt to try. Ive been thinking about it lately because electronics are getting scarce for me.


----------



## Darkness Falls (Dec 28, 2015)

Impster said:


> Darkness Falls said:
> 
> 
> > Impster said:
> ...



I remember there were supposed to be some gold mines in Clermont county, namely around East Fork State Park. But I'm unsure of how much was found. I do know that the whole area, (approx 10k acres, I think), was supposed to have been given to George Washington as payment while he was a General. Something happened to the paperwork and his claim to it was lost.


----------



## Darkness Falls (Dec 28, 2015)

I also found this site. It has to do with everything prospecting in Ohio.

http://www.ospagold.com


----------



## Impster (Dec 28, 2015)

Interesting link thanks.
Yes the mine was near East Fork lake, how ever it didn't produce enough to keep a company going.
I never heard about George Washington getting all that land, this area has so much interesting history.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 28, 2015)

I've pulled a few flakes out of the East Fork of the Little Miami river. Having just moved to our new house, I have no idea where they are at the moment. You have to move a lot of material, but it's always a treat to see a few shining flakes in your pan.

Dave


----------



## Darkness Falls (Dec 28, 2015)

FrugalRefiner said:


> I've pulled a few flakes out of the East Fork of the Little Miami river. Having just moved to our new house, I have no idea where they are at the moment. You have to move a lot of material, but it's always a treat to see a few shining flakes in your pan.
> 
> Dave





Impster said:


> Interesting link thanks.
> Yes the mine was near East Fork lake, how ever it didn't produce enough to keep a company going.
> I never heard about George Washington getting all that land, this area has so much interesting history.




This is starting to sound like a spring meeting/gold trip. :lol:


----------



## Impster (Dec 29, 2015)

Darkness Falls said:


> FrugalRefiner said:
> 
> 
> > I've pulled a few flakes out of the East Fork of the Little Miami river. Having just moved to our new house, I have no idea where they are at the moment. You have to move a lot of material, but it's always a treat to see a few shining flakes in your pan.
> ...



That sounds like fun to me.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 29, 2015)

Impster said:


> Darkness Falls said:
> 
> 
> > This is starting to sound like a spring meeting/gold trip. :lol:
> ...


I'm in. I've lost access to the area my partner and I used to play around in (the land owner was his friend, and my partner moved to Florida many years ago). I have a 4" dredge we built, but it would need some dusting off and a bit of repair to put it back in service. 

I've been wondering if there is anything in the stream that runs through my property. I'll probably take a pan down when it warms up again. It's too small for the dredge, but it's always fun to try a pan or two.

Dave


----------



## Impster (Dec 29, 2015)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Impster said:
> 
> 
> > Darkness Falls said:
> ...




Never hurts to try.
While waiting for the warm up maybe we all could meet for lunch?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 29, 2015)

I've split these posts off the original thread since it's mainly for those of us in the tristate / Cincinnati area.

Dave


----------



## Impster (Dec 30, 2015)

FrugalRefiner said:


> I've split these posts off the original thread since it's mainly for those of us in the tristate / Cincinnati area.
> 
> Dave




Great idea, thanks Dave


----------



## gold4mike (Dec 30, 2015)

You guys are getting my interest stirred up. 

I own a little under four acres along the Little Muskingum River about 1.5 miles from where it dumps into the Ohio River. Time is always at a premium for me but I think I'll need to make some time to do a little exploratory panning this Spring.

Thank you for the impetus!

Mike (Marietta area)


----------



## Impster (Dec 30, 2015)

gold4mike said:


> You guys are getting my interest stirred up.
> 
> I own a little under four acres along the Little Muskingum River about 1.5 miles from where it dumps into the Ohio River. Time is always at a premium for me but I think I'll need to make some time to do a little exploratory panning this Spring.
> 
> ...




Ive read on another forum gold has been found in the Muskingum river. I think it was TNet forums.


----------



## Darkness Falls (Dec 31, 2015)

so who gets to keep the gold after working all day? :lol:


----------



## butcher (Dec 31, 2015)

The one who supply's all the beer. :lol:


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 31, 2015)

I'd say the oldest one in the group.  

Dave


----------



## Impster (Jan 1, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> I'd say the oldest one in the group.
> 
> Dave




December 21 I turned 51, Do I win?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 1, 2016)

Sorry youngster, I've got you by 10 years. :lol: 

I liked butcher's idea.

Dave


----------



## Impster (Jan 1, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Sorry youngster, I've got you by 10 years. :lol:
> 
> I liked butcher's idea.
> 
> Dave




Youngster I like that wish I felt younger.
I like Butchers idea too


----------



## Darkness Falls (Jan 11, 2016)

I found this online and thought I would share with the group. This is a nice resource when trying to locate a new area.


----------



## upcyclist (Jan 11, 2016)

Cool!

Now I can say I grew up in the wave-planed ground moraines of Cuyahoga County


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 11, 2016)

Were you there when the river caught fire? I was born and raised in Lorain, a bit to the west. 

Dave


----------



## upcyclist (Jan 12, 2016)

I grew up in North Olmsted, two towns east of you. The burning river predates me, but not the REM song about it


----------

